# iRig Stream Audio Issue



## Van_Afrika (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi All,

I am trying to stream a DJ set up on OBS. I have bought an iRig Stream which runs audio out of my Pioneer DJM to my MacBook Pro 2017. I can see the audio is reaching the Mac BUT is not picked up in OBS. This should be super plug and play but isn’t. Perhaps I am missing something very simple. 

Can anyone help with a solution? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Tangential (Oct 13, 2020)

In settings->audio have you assigned that input to a mic?


----------



## Van_Afrika (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for jumping in.

yes I have.


----------



## Tangential (Oct 14, 2020)

Van_Afrika said:


> Hi. Thanks for jumping in.
> 
> yes I have.


How did you verify that it’s reaching your Mac? Are you able to record it in another program? Are you seeing any activity from the meters in OBS? Does the iRig connect via TRRS?

ive had much better luck bringing mic audio into my macs using a cheap usb audio card.


----------



## Van_Afrika (Oct 15, 2020)

Tangential said:


> How did you verify that it’s reaching your Mac? Are you able to record it in another program? Are you seeing any activity from the meters in OBS? Does the iRig connect via TRRS?
> 
> ive had much better luck bringing mic audio into my macs using a cheap usb audio card.


 
I can see the signal coming in when I go into system preferences and there is a sound metre showing volume coming in.  There is not metre reading in OBS - thats the problem. The iRig connect via USB connection cable to the mac. Have not tried another program.


----------



## Tangential (Oct 16, 2020)

Van_Afrika said:


> I can see the signal coming in when I go into system preferences and there is a sound metre showing volume coming in.  There is not metre reading in OBS - thats the problem. The iRig connect via USB connection cable to the mac. Have not tried another program.


If the iRig usb device does show up as an available audio device for mic in OBS but You get no signal once you’ve assigned it, then that is odd.  You could try routing it using VBcable but that might introduce some delay.


----------



## Juanda (Jan 18, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Van_Afrika, publicación: 485720, miembro: 282185"]
Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando transmitir una configuración de DJ en OBS. Compré un iRig Stream que ejecuta el audio de mi Pioneer DJM a mi MacBook Pro 2017. Puedo ver que el audio llega a la Mac PERO no se capta en OBS. Esto debería ser super plug and play, pero no lo es. Quizás me esté perdiendo algo muy simple.

¿Alguien puede ayudar con una solución? Aprecio tu ayuda.
[/CITAR]
Pudiste solucionar esta situación? me pasó lo mismo. Compre un iRig Stream, me funcionar con un PC pero no con el nuevo Macbook Air M1. Pude verificar que si entra la señal porque inclusive pude hacer unas grabaciones con Garageband. En OBS puedo seleccionar la entrada de audio a iRig Stream pero no da ninguna señal. Si pudiste encontrar la solución te agradezco me la compartas. O alguien que nos pueda ayudar con esta situación.


----------



## Kupsik (Jan 18, 2021)

Po spędzeniu godzin na tym samym problemie znalazłem rozwiązanie.  System BIG SHURe blokuje dźwięki dla programów - przejdź do ustawień prywatności i bezpieczeństwa, dodaj tam mikrofon obserwatorowi.  Powinno pomóc


----------

